# Judo - Soft style or Hard style why?



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 8, 2013)

Question for you Judoka out there. do you consider judo hard or soft and why? What is your definition of hard and soft style?


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 22, 2013)

No responses...hmmm well I was just curious as I heard these terms "soft" and "hard" based upon direct or indirect. or basically throwing vs striking. I was told by a few judo guys I know that it's soft because you are taking there momentum from there attacking and redirecting it. however I've had other conversations online where I'm told it's not soft, but no one is explaining why :S so figured I'd ask here


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2013)

I no longer study judo, but it's the very defn. of a soft art--indeed, that's basically what 'ju' means here!


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 22, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I no longer study judo, but it's the very defn. of a soft art--indeed, that's basically what 'ju' means here!



Fair enough, I was just trying to get an idea.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 22, 2013)

Every time I hit the ground it feels hard to me lol


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 22, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Every time I hit the ground it feels hard to me lol



lol I've heard that said before. I was under the impression that the whole hard and soft thing is based upon how the techniques are done. I know when I was being shown some judo throws (i'm not claiming i'm an expert, I was just shown some throws) everything he did broke my center and attempting to fight against the throw just caused me to fall faster.

so in that regard I was under the assumption it was a soft art. 

now if your speaking of hitting the ground...well hell yeah I can see that being hard. luckly I was not shown, but told about some sort of throw where the judoka gets you into the air and drop slams you into the ground...I'd not like that done to me on a mat let alone concrete...

I appreciate the response


----------

